# Choke Tubes



## Honkey (Dec 8, 2004)

What are the best choke size to use for duck and that low flying Goose Imp, Mod or Full ? oke:


----------



## Goosehunter_ND (Mar 24, 2004)

improved cyl. some will say mod but this is the most open and the bbs go just as far no matter what choke but this one spreads them out. i use it for all hunting including late season geese. i also have found out 2 shot works wonders on geese compared to bbs.


----------



## Ripline (Jan 10, 2003)

Pattern you choke tubes with the shot your using. I use 3 inch three's on CLOSE (inside 25 yards) with an IC choke. Pellet density drops them like a rock. I use Modified with BBB's if they are not commiting to land. Beware of your distances though, not much density out around 40 or so.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

Don't shoot steel with a full choke as it will blow your pattern. Steel patterns very tight since there's no "give" in the shot, compared to lead where you'll get more deformed pellets due to it's softness. For steel, especially larger shot size, don't go tighter than modified. I've shot Imp. Cyl. for ducks and geese and it works pretty well if you're getting them in close but I usually just put modified in for the season.


----------



## Honkey (Dec 8, 2004)

Matt Jones said:


> Don't shoot steel with a full choke as it will blow your pattern. Steel patterns very tight since there's no "give" in the shot, compared to lead where you'll get more deformed pellets due to it's softness. For steel, especially larger shot size, don't go tighter than modified. I've shot Imp. Cyl. for ducks and geese and it works pretty well if you're getting them in close but I usually just put modified in for the season.


 What do you mean full chokes will blow the pattern ?


----------



## Ripline (Jan 10, 2003)

Full choke will constrict the shot too much and will result in a very poor pattern. (if you gun survives). Many times when steel shot is run through a full choke, it can "bubble" your barrel, or worse, result in a ruptured barrel. Most full chokes specifically say "do not use with steel shot". consult you manual or look on the choke tube to be sure.


----------



## ARMallardSlayer (Jan 8, 2005)

All the chokes I have with my new gun are steel chokes....you can use any of them you want....I even have a x-full steel choke....


----------



## fatduck2 (Jan 28, 2005)

I've seen some steel choke tubes marked ful or x-full, but if you check the dia they are not any more than mod.


----------

